# Oil type and change intervals for turbo



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
Sorry for the noobish question
For a turbo install
Should the oil type be 'upgraded' (fe chevron supreme to chevron delo)
http://www.chevron.com/products/prodserv/nafl/auto/content/motoroils.shtm#csmo 
and/or the oil change intervals be reduced?
I ask this because after the first oil change after the turbo upgrade the oil came out completely black...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

truely, i think it depends on your driving charictoristics...

Like if you drive all freeway, not much speeding, just a few boost fetish's here and there, Id say an 3500 mile interval would be decent..

if you race, hardcore, 24/7, never living out of boost. id say at MOST 2500 miles

Me personally, i do primarilly highway driving, so my intervals are almost 6-7k miles.. with the chemicals in oil's now a days, oil change intervals can actually be stretched out in my opinion... i mean, at 3k miles in my truck, the oil looks like it was just put in..

and the type of oil to use... i never use synthetic, in any of my cars.. after all the seals ive had to replace due to synthetic.. never again.. i use good ol Mobil 1 high mileage oil..

Some people will dissagree with me, but, thats what happens with anything on the interw3b


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> and the type of oil to use... i never use synthetic, in any of my cars.. after all the seals ive had to replace due to synthetic.. never again.. i use good ol Mobil 1 high mileage oil..


Wich mobil high mileage do you use? I just put the 5000 in my gf truck and its regular oil, 7500 is semi synthetic, 15000 is synthetic


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I use 10/30 in colder months and 15/50 in the summer months. We have cold winters here in WI. 

I change it every 1500-2000 miles or so. I don't always change the filter, that depends on the oil condition when I change it.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Thx a lot :thumbup:


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Lots of good oil threads here. 

Try the search feature and put in the word"synthetic" or a few oil brand names.


----------

